# Galway Race Week Hotel Prices



## Harry31 (12 Jun 2011)

We were thinking of staying in Galway during race week - Thursday/Friday/Saturday & doing our bit for spending at home but when I checked the hotel prices I was shocked.  Don't think I'll be bothering now - what is wrong with these hotels?  If they were any way reasonable we would go, it's just crazy.  I know it's their yearly highlight - but it's madness to charge those kind of prices.  Needless to say we won't be going!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (12 Jun 2011)

Why is it madness? 

The market determines the prices. There is a very high demand during race week. Some people are willing to pay them, so the hotels are right to charge them. 

And you have a right to stay away or, alternatively, stay in a hotel outside Galway and commute. 

Or you can stay in Galway in early December when I am sure that they will be cheaper.


----------



## Harry31 (12 Jun 2011)

Interesting advice there - not much good staying in December if you want to go to the races.  As for market demand - all well & good, but if prices are high people - like me - just won't bother going, so where is the market demand then?


----------



## venice (12 Jun 2011)

Strange advice I would say. People should be able to go to the Galway races and pay the going rate + a bit for because of demand. To charge over € 300 for a room with no breakfast is scandalous. I have payed this before due to circumstances but never again. I agree with Ted Walsh on this one, a complete rip off. He drives home to Naas each night because he refuses to be ripped off...


----------



## PaddyBloggit (12 Jun 2011)

Harry31 said:


> ............ so where is the market demand then?



You may not go but others will.


----------



## venice (12 Jun 2011)

That remains to be seen this year


----------



## PaddyBloggit (12 Jun 2011)

That's the chance they take in the prices they charge.

If they lose out the hotels haven't followed the market demand.

Perhaps, they'll adjust accordingly for next year if that happens.

If they're still around!


----------



## Harry31 (12 Jun 2011)

venice said:


> that remains to be seen this year


+1  Seems to be the same old story - we can charge it - so we will.  I don't mind paying a little over the odds, but wouldn't enjoy it if I felt I was getting ripped off, so it's stay home for me!


----------



## becky (13 Jun 2011)

I heard there was empty rooms last year and the year before, but if they can sell most of the rooms at €300 they won't mind having empty rooms.  There are also a few closed hotels since then.

I wouldn't pay €300 a night so I understand.  I know people move out of their places and rent out their place for that week.  I have no idea on what they charge but it might be worth looking into.

It's a good week and I actually prefer it since the crowds started to decrease, it was a cattle mart for a few years.


----------



## Boyd (13 Jun 2011)

If there are a number of ye going for a few days then the student village in GMIT is fairly decent value, Glasan is the name. I go to the races every year Thursday to Sat and always stay there. You can rent a house for €700 for the full week. It can be a little noisy though but if you really want to go to the races on a reasonable budget its very handy. 

[broken link removed]


----------



## Hillsalt (13 Jun 2011)

becky said:


> I heard there was empty rooms last year and the year before, but if they can sell most of the rooms at €300 they won't mind having empty rooms.  There are also a few closed hotels since then.
> 
> I wouldn't pay €300 a night so I understand.  I know people move out of their places and rent out their place for that week.  I have no idea on what they charge but it might be worth looking into.
> 
> It's a good week and I actually prefer it since the crowds started to decrease, it was a cattle mart for a few years.



I live in Galway. I don't know of any hotels that have closed down in the last 2 years. I can think of three that closed 3 or 4 years ago alright.

Race Week is mayhem alright but the craziness of helicopters and Champaign Tents seem to have died. 

Retailers are busier for the first 2 weeks of August anyway. Race Week is a bonus for the hoteliers and publicans but not department stores or supermarkets. 


There is value to be found in B&Bs if you check around.


----------



## TarfHead (14 Jun 2011)

If the price you pay is the price you are quoted, you're not being ripped off.

Hotels know, from other years, that if you don't buy at that price, someone else will.

This is true for all big events.


----------



## Harry31 (14 Jun 2011)

TarfHead said:


> If the price you pay is the price you are quoted, you're not being ripped off.
> 
> Hotels know, from other years, that if you don't buy at that price, someone else will.
> 
> This is true for all big events.


Another interesting view, but if they had more people in the hotel they would have more people spending - or is that just too simplistic a view?
I base my purchases on my own personal view of value for money - if I don't think something is good value for money then I don't buy.  It's all a question of perception I suppose.


----------



## Hillsalt (14 Jun 2011)

Here is a news report about hotel prices from one of Galway newspapers 
(which was published today!!!!)

http://www.galwaynews.ie/19928-councillors-issue-price-warning-city-hotels


----------



## Harry31 (14 Jun 2011)

Interesting points in the article Hillsalt - to me it makes sense - more people around - more money to be spent!


----------



## Bronte (15 Jun 2011)

That article will make not a whit of difference.  Event in a city means hotel prices go up.  That's commerce.  

Galway Race week has always and will ever be costly.  Many people book their hotels year in year out.  If you can't afford it then it's literally only 2 hours from Dublin now.  Or stay in an outlying town, many people do, especially those who love their racing.  

You are just upset that you cannot get a hotel room for the price that you perceive as reasonable.  If you really want to stay then pay for it and if you cannot afford it don't go.  There is something very special about the Galway races, but it's not for the faint hearted and those without plenty of money.  That's the whole point.


----------



## Harry31 (15 Jun 2011)

Bronte said:


> That article will make not a whit of difference.  Event in a city means hotel prices go up.  That's commerce.
> 
> Galway Race week has always and will ever be costly.  Many people book their hotels year in year out.  If you can't afford it then it's literally only 2 hours from Dublin now.  Or stay in an outlying town, many people do, especially those who love their racing.
> 
> You are just upset that you cannot get a hotel room for the price that you perceive as reasonable.  If you really want to stay then pay for it and if you cannot afford it don't go.  There is something very special about the Galway races, but it's not for the faint hearted and those without plenty of money.  That's the whole point.



I don't think it's a question of being "upset" at all. It's a question of what I think is value for money - no matter what the event - surely that makes sense.  I've been to Galway races over the years, including last year, paid a reasonable amount for a hotel in the city & spent money both in the city eating out & at the races never had much success at the betting but enjoyed the fun of it all.  Times are very very different now so I don't see how  your argument stands up - it will be very short sighted of the hoteliers to believe that there is as much money about as previously & if they make it elitist then it will lose much of it's attraction & charm. That is the point I wanted to make.


----------



## Bronte (16 Jun 2011)

Harry31 said:


> Times are very very different now so I don't see how your argument stands up -.


 
Fair enough but having worked in the hospitality industry long before the boom Galway rocked even in worse recessions.  People even with money couldn't get a bed  in Galway, they slept in tents, couchs, cars, floors in hotel rooms and lobbies etc.


----------



## TarfHead (16 Jun 2011)

The Irish Independent is reporting today how hotels in Dublin have boosted their prices for the Take That concert in Croke Park.

Last month it was hotels in Cardiff for the Amlin/Heineken cup finals. Next moth it'll be some other hotel for some other event.


----------



## elcato (16 Jun 2011)

> The Irish Independent is reporting today how hotels in Dublin have  boosted their prices for the Take That concert in Croke Park.
> 
> Last month it was hotels in Cardiff for the Amlin/Heineken cup finals. Next moth it'll be some other hotel for some other event.


Simply put, supply and demand. As usual though we Oirish have the more cynical view of rip-off.


----------



## z107 (16 Jun 2011)

During last year's ash cloud I saw supply and demand in action.
The hotel prices steady rose throughout the evening as supply dwindled and more people came in looking for last minute accommodation.

Capitalism as it should be.


----------



## mrscat (16 Jun 2011)

There are some B&b's on the dublin road where the old corrib hotel used to be and also try the salthill area, not as busy


----------



## Harry31 (28 Jul 2011)

Just an update - rang a hotel 2 days ago & got a double room with breakfast for 120Eu cheaper than previously quoted & than hotels.com etc.  So we're off for Friday & Sat nights!


----------



## Hillsalt (29 Jul 2011)

Harry31 said:


> Just an update - rang a hotel 2 days ago & got a double room with breakfast for 120Eu cheaper than previously quoted & than hotels.com etc.  So we're off for Friday & Sat nights!



Well done. Which hotel?


----------



## PyritePete (2 Aug 2011)

At a certain hotel, during race week I was told the room price was 120 punts (long time ago now). So I declined saying the limit for an overnight stay with company at that time was less than that. I proceeded to get back into my car and was about to pull off when the manager came out and offered me a room for 60quid (which was the normal room rate). So I accepted it. grand stay and have returned on a few occasions.


----------

